# Autocad LT



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

you can go to google and search for autocad electrical libraries, they are easy to import but you will need to read how. the last version i used was 2005 and that was in 2004 so i can't remember how.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

Just go here 

CORRECT LINK 
http://forums.mrplc.com/index.php?app=downloads&showfile=146

THIS ONE WAS FOR BOLTS
http://forums.mrplc.com/index.php?app=downloads&showfile=166

it is ok 

but i use my own set I devolved over the years attached 

I am not a pro at it but they work for me.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

try again I had to zip it


----------



## innov8 (Mar 27, 2007)

Check out DraftSight by Dassault. 

It's free, works on Windows, and a Mac version is in Beta right now...going to be released real soon.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Autocad*

We have a few cad folks at our shop iam told that the new 2011 has 3 d but that the old ones are out dated meaning to work on projects with engineers and other trades they all use windows with out microsoft your working alone.

They say its worth just going on with the new 2011 now even if your not ready for it because in two years down the road everyone is going to need it to work on large projects .

Also if you get a better spot working in the future your trained with that system so your there .

3 D is here we use it everyday most contractors want you to have it up front part of the contract today if ya dont your not getting the job .

Just a thought for ya take care .


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

You used to be able to create a drawing and save it as a block file that could be used later as a symbol.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Auto cad 2011 3d*

THIS IS AUTO CAD AND FINAL CONDUIT INSTALL







3-D MECHANIC WITH ELECTRICAL







ACTUAL PIPE WORK INSTALLED

All our jobs use this now with the other trades and engineers . Take care


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

piperunner said:


> THIS IS AUTO CAD AND FINAL CONDUIT INSTALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

